# New Replacement Grousers Bombardier Bombi,BR100,BR100plus



## MNoutdoors RIP

We have new replacement Grousers for The Bombardier Bombi,BR100,BR100plus we will offer to anyone who is a member on the forums at a discount 
we have all the lengths 24" 28" 32" these are 1/4" taller than the factory cleats and the side wall is heavier they are extruded aluminum of 6061-T6 
the hardest you can temper aluminum the factory price for new 32" is over 40.00 each  if you are a member send me a PM quantity dictates price. lets just say the price will be right and if you feel happy about what you saved donate some to DOC to help keep the site going. These cleats if you not familiar with them will accept a 5/16" carriage bolt anywhere the entire length of the grouser so that means you can use them on other machines
because any bolt spacing will work. The height of these is 2.75"


----------



## mtntopper

Cool!!!  Those would be an interesting replacement for other brands. With the use of a carriage bolt anywhere along the channel it makes them an easy replacement for other brands. The aluminum is lightweight and it would lighten up the machine and make it float better along with not taking as much HP to turn the tracks. Are you making any side hill type cleats to work with these as an add on if requested?

They might even make a Kristi go in the snow then again maybe not... Hi BobP!!!!!!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

mtntopper said:


> Cool!!!  Those would be an interesting replacement for other brands. With the use of a carriage bolt anywhere along the channel it makes them an easy replacement for other brands. The aluminum is lightweight and it would lighten up the machine and make it float better along with not taking as much HP to turn the tracks. Are you making any side hill type cleats to work with these as an add on if requested?
> 
> They might even make a Kristi go in the snow then again maybe not... Hi BobP!!!!!!




The standard Ice Caulk for those machines will fit needed about every 10 grousers. or at the customers request we can weld a flat end plate on.


----------



## Bobcat

mtntopper said:


> <snip>
> They might even make a Kristi go in the snow then again maybe not... Hi BobP!!!!!!



I heard that, mtnflopper!!


----------



## socal4t12

those might work out good on my 4t rebuild. ive got to fabricate 10-20 of them anyways. those might just do the job, lighten the weight, and give some good digging ability. any worries about the carriage bolts pulling the heads off? do they make grade 8 carriage bolts? would you put these straight on the belt,,,,or put a plate under them, then the belt, then the backing plate?     they look very nice!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

socal4t12 said:


> those might work out good on my 4t rebuild. ive got to fabricate 10-20 of them anyways. those might just do the job, lighten the weight, and give some good digging ability. any worries about the carriage bolts pulling the heads off? do they make grade 8 carriage bolts? would you put these straight on the belt,,,,or put a plate under them, then the belt, then the backing plate?     they look very nice!



We use grade 5 carriage bolts never found grade 8 the cleat goes right next to the belt . it has nice radius's for that and sprocket engagement on the other side you need a backer or a fender washer. we are  working on a new design also that will be 3.75 and use a 3/8 carriage bolt. 

as far as pulling the heads of the carraige bolts never have we seen that yet.


----------



## dansvan

how does bronze wear on aluminum? or vise versa?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

dansvan said:


> how does bronze wear on aluminum? or vise versa?



That would not be a good combination the brass would be to hard.  rubber or polyurethane is best.


----------



## kgracey

Nice tracks. Those will make an old machine look really new! And no rust, too! Nice job on the extrusion die drawing, too.


----------



## Cabinfever35

boggie said:


> We have new replacement Grousers for The Bombardier Bombi,BR100,BR100plus we will offer to anyone who is a member on the forums at a discount
> we have all the lengths 24" 28" 32" these are 1/4" taller than the factory cleats and the side wall is heavier they are extruded aluminum of 6061-T6
> the hardest you can temper aluminum the factory price for new 32" is over 40.00 each if you are a member send me a PM quantity dictates price. lets just say the price will be right and if you feel happy about what you s aved donate some to DOC to help keep the site going. These cleats if you not familiar with them will accept a 5/16" carriage bolt anywhere the entire length of the grouser so that means you can use them on other machines
> because any bolt spacing will work. The height of these is 2.75"


Hi I just bought an 1980 Bombi and it has the summer tracks.  I would like to buy or build some winter tracks for it how can one get in contact with you to buy the grousers and maybe the belting. Thanks


----------



## Bobcat

Welcome aboard, even if you are a bomb-bard-deer driver! I'm sure boggie or snotrans has PM'd you by now. If not, expect it soon.


----------



## IMP

Boggie, do you sell the tire guides for these grousers that would fit a 1404 Imp?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Cabinfever35 said:


> Hi I just bought an 1980 Bombi and it has the summer tracks.  I would like to buy or build some winter tracks for it how can one get in contact with you to buy the grousers and maybe the belting. Thanks




Call Brad at: 1 218 828 7876


----------



## Doc

Bogie ... new member John W Lewis is asking if you have some of these still available.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Doc said:


> Bogie ... new member John W Lewis is asking if you have some of these still available.



Still available 

quanity dictates price 

218-828-7876


----------



## John W. Lewis

I am looking for 30, 24" grousers for my tracks. Is this something that you may have.

John


----------



## BP 84 BR100

I have an 1984 BR100, does anyone have or know where I could get a set of summer tracks and a hydraulic set up?  

Thanks


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

John W. Lewis said:


> I am looking for 30, 24" grousers for my tracks. Is this something that you may have.
> 
> John



Yes, new 25.00 ea. but they are normally 23"


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

BP 84 BR100 said:


> I have an 1984 BR100, does anyone have or know where I could get a set of summer tracks and a hydraulic set up?
> 
> Thanks



I have both mn-outdoors.com


----------



## MinnesotaBR100

What is a brand new set of summer tracks worth?

How many Grousers are on the 78-79 BR100 winter tracks if a person was to buy a whole set?


----------

